# Αλλαγή καριέρας στα 38. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;



## Tonia (Jan 30, 2013)

Χαιρετώ τους μέλλοντες συναδέλφους μου (:woot:). Άνοιξα πρόσφατα ένα θεματάκι για το diptrans του Iolet, και πάνω στην κουβέντα έβγαλα και τα ψυχολογικά μου. Δεν είμαι ακόμα μεταφράστρια, κι έχω δρόμο μπροστά μου για να γίνω (εάν τελικά το πετύχω). Έχω όμως τις βάσεις (έχω σπουδάσει Αγγλική Φιλολογία, έχω μεταπτυχιακό στη Γλωσσολογία), την όρεξη και την ωριμότητα. Αυτή η ωριμότητα είναι το θέμα του παρόντος νήματος. Είμαι ήδη 38 χρονών (και τόσο ακριβώς θα επιμένω ότι είμαι μέχρι τον Αύγουστο που κλείνω τα 39). Εργάζομαι αρκετά χρόνια (από 20 χρονών). Έχω εργαστεί σε φροντιστήρια, ΙΕΚ, κολέγια, τράπεζα και τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια είμαι διορισμένη καθηγήτρια Αγγλικών στην Πρωτοβάθμια Εκπαίδευση. Έχω περάσει από πολλά κύματα στον επαγγελματικό τομέα (και στον προσωπικό, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και για άλλου είδους φόρουμ) και μπορώ να πω ότι η τελευταία μου δουλειά μου άρεσε αρκετά. 

Σε κάθε μου δουλειά έδινα τον καλύτερο εαυτό μου, με την έννοια ότι έβαζα τα δυνατά μου και την έκανα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα. Στο ΙΕΚ (στο οποίο εργάστηκα 2 χρόνια) μου πρότειναν να γίνω υπεύθυνη τομέα για να μην φύγω (όταν με προσέλαβαν στην τράπεζα), στην τράπεζα πήρα μεγάλη θέση μετά από 6 χρόνια και μου πρότειναν επίσης πολύ μεγάλο μισθό για να μην φύγω (όταν διορίστηκα εκπαιδευτικός). Δεν θέλω να καυχηθώ (καλά, θέλω και λίγο), απλά θέλω να πω ότι το πάλεψα σε όλες τις δουλειές που έκανα (είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα, δίνομαι και αφοσιώνομαι σε αυτό που κάνω) και προσπάθησα πάρα πολύ να τις αγαπήσω. 

Πάντα όμως ονειρευόμουν ότι θα γίνω μεταφράστρια. Από το λύκειο ακόμα ενθουσιαζόμουν όταν είχα μπροστά μου αρχαίο κείμενο για μετάφραση (εξαιτίας του άγνωστου κειμένου είναι που τελικά άλλαξα δέσμη, κι ενώ πήγαινα για Ιατρική τα παράτησα και πήγα Γ' δέσμη γιατί μου φαίνονταν όλα πολύ πιο εύκολα και ειδικά το άγνωστο μου φαινόταν παιχνιδάκι). Τελειώνοντας το μεταπτυχιακό, μου πρότεινε ένας από τους καθηγητές μας (ο οποίος έλεγε ότι βλέπει σε εμένα ταλέντο στη μετάφραση) να ξεκινήσω μαζί του διδακτορικό, αλλά για πολλούς λόγους (κυρίως οικονομικούς αλλά και άλλους) δεν το προχώρησα, ενώ το ήθελα πάρα πολύ. Έκτοτε έμπλεξα με τη δουλειά στην τράπεζα, με ένα σωρό προσωπικά προβλήματα, μετά διορίστηκα, γνώρισα τον άντρα μου, έκανα οικογένεια και κάθε τόσο έλεγα από μέσα μου "αχ, κάποια στιγμή θα γίνω μεταφράστρια". Κι έφτασα 38 χρονών χωρίς να έχω κάνει ουσιαστικά τίποτα για αυτό! 

Από πέρσι τον Φεβρουάριο, λόγω της κατάστασης, ο άντρας μου έφυγε από την Ελλάδα και ήρθε στην Αγγλία για να εργαστεί, και τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο μετακόμισα κι εγώ εδώ με τα δίδυμα παιδάκια μας, έχοντας πάρει άδεια άνευ αποδοχών από τη δουλειά μου. Αυτή είναι λοιπόν η μεγάλη μου ευκαιρία. Ή τώρα θα κάνω ό,τι είναι δυνατόν για να ασχοληθώ με τη μετάφραση και επαγγελματικά ή ποτέ. 

Με προβληματίζει όμως πολύ η ηλικία μου. Δεν έχω γύρω μου κανέναν που να έχει κάνει τέτοια στροφή στην ηλικία μου (μόνο κατ' ανάγκη, πχ έχω φίλους που δούλευαν λογιστές και τώρα δουλεύουν σε delivery, αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν το επεδίωξαν...). Όλοι θέλουμε να πιστέψουμε κάποια στιγμή ότι εμείς θα είμαστε ο κανόνας στην εξαίρεση αλλά στην περίπτωσή μου θα ήθελα πραγματικά να ακούσω τις εμπειρίες σας όσον αφορά στην αλλαγή καριέρας σε τόσο μεγάλη ηλικία. Εσείς το κάνατε; Έχετε φίλους/γνωστούς που το έκαναν; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους διάβασαν το παραλήρημά μου. Αναμένω με αγωνία τις απαντήσεις σας!


Mod says: Συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2013)

Όπως απάντησα εκεί: Και στα 40 γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται συχνά, αλλά μιλάω εκ πείρας. Δεν λέω ότι είναι συχνό ή εύκολο. Μπορεί να ξεκινήσει στην αρχή κάπως σαν χόμπι, αφού δεν μιλάμε για ένα καινούργιο πανεπιστημιακό πτυχίο. Νομίζω ότι η συγκυρία σου είναι η κατάλληλη για νέο ξεκίνημα. Αυτό που μου δημιουργεί αμφιβολίες είναι ότι μια καριέρα στη μετάφραση που θα ξεκινήσει αυτή τη στιγμή είναι μάλλον απίθανο να απογειωθεί οικονομικά πολύ σύντομα ώστε να μη χρειάζεσαι πια την προηγούμενη δουλειά σου, κι όταν έρθει η στιγμή που θα λήξει η άδεια άνευ αποδοχών, να μπορείς να την αποχαιρετήσεις οριστικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 30, 2013)

(ΕΔΙΤ: γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα με την Αλεξάνδρα.)

Εγώ θα πω λίγα και απλά πράγματα.

Πρώτον, το καλό με τη μετάφραση είναι ότι μπορείς να ασχοληθείς χωρίς να αφήσεις την άλλη σου δουλειά, τουλάχιστον σε πρώτη φάση. Πολύ περισσότερο δε στην περίπτωσή σου, που έχεις και άδεια για τόσον καιρό και μπορείς να αφοσιωθείς. Επειδή η άλλη σου δουλειά είναι πολύ πιο σίγουρη και σταθερή, γνώμη μου είναι να μην την αφήσεις, αλλά να τα κάνεις παράλληλα, ακόμη και όταν (εάν) επιστρέψεις στην παλιά δουλειά σου. Εκτός πια κι αν διοριστείς σαν μεταφράστρια σε τίποτε Βρυξέλλες - λέμε τώρα.

Δεύτερον, τα όνειρα είναι για να τα πραγματοποιούμε, όσοι τουλάχιστον αντέχουμε. Οπότε ναι, κάν' το! Θέλει βέβαια θάρρος: για μένα το πιο βαρύ δεν είναι τα όνειρα που ποτέ δεν πραγματοποίησα, όσο τα όνειρα που πραγματοποίησα και με απογοήτευσαν, ή που αγωνίστηκα να πραγματοποιήσω και δεν τα κατάφερα. Εσύ όμως μοιάζει να έχεις αρκετά στηρίγματα στη ζωή σου - δύο παιδιά, καλή σχέση με το σύζυγο, καλή άλλη δουλειά - και υποθέτω πως όσο στραβά και να πάει θα το σηκώσεις (που πόσο στραβά μπορεί να πάει, δηλαδή, αλλά λέμε τώρα).

Τρίτον, κι εγώ λάτρευα τη μετάφραση από μικρή (από 11 χρονών), κι εγώ ασχολήθηκα πρώτα με άλλα πράγματα και τη μετάφραση την έπιασα συστηματικά μετά τα 30 μου. Είχα πάντα όνειρο να μεταφράσω λογοτεχνία και τελικά τα κατάφερα, και μάλιστα βιβλία πολύ αγαπημένα μου. Έφαγα και πολλές ήττες κι ακόμη τρώω, αλλά ποτέ μου δεν το μετάνιωσα και δεν πιστεύω να το μετανιώσω, ό,τι και να γίνει.

Φαίνεσαι μάλλον αποφασισμένη, οπότε σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη!


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2013)

Τόνια, ένα αργοπορημένο καλώς ήρθες από μένα.:)
Παρακολουθώ τα νήματά σου από την πρώτη στιγμή και περιμένω την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία για να χτυπήσω αλλά δεν παρεμβαίνω, γιατί μέχρι στιγμής ούτε διαφωνώ σε τίποτα ούτε έχω να προσθέσω ή να αφαιρέσω κάτι απ' αυτά που σου λένε οι υπόλοιποι συλλεξιλόγοι. Προσωπικά, μπήκα στη μετάφραση το '88 και δε λέω να βγω (απροπό, για αρκετά χρόνια την έκανα παράλληλα με μαθήματα αγγλικών, που είναι το αντικείμενο των σπουδών μου)
Μπαίνω όμως στο συγκεκριμένο για να σου θυμίσω την περίφημη ρήση του Μαρκ Τουέιν:
Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn't do than by the ones you did do. 
Στη χειρότερη θα δεις ότι τα πράγματα δεν ήταν όπως τα φανταζόσουν. 

Και τώρα ξαναγυρίζω στη σιωπή μου. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό. Το ΄χει ξαναπεί κανείς;:cheek:


----------



## Tonia (Jan 30, 2013)

Alexandra, σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να απαντήσεις και εδώ. Αυτό που σε προβληματίζει κι εμένα με προβληματίζει,και είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι δεν θα μπορώ να στηριχτώ αποκλειστικά και μόνο στη μετάφραση πολύ σύντομα. Βασικά ίσως και ποτέ (αν και ο μισθός που παίρνω ως εκπαιδευτικός δεν είναι και τίποτε φοβερό, μιλάμε για 900 ευρώ -με τα σημερινά δεδομένα- αλλά φυσικά με την ασφάλιση κλπ). Σίγουρα δεν έχω σκοπό να βγάλω χρήματα από τη μετάφραση. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα κερδοφόρο επάγγελμα, οπότε προσδοκώ σε ένα εισόδημα ανάλογο με αυτό που παίρνω από το Δημόσιο (που και αυτό μου φαίνεται απίθανο). Αυτά βέβαια εντελώς θεωρητικά, ούτε ξέρω τι παίζει από τιμές... Και ξέρω ότι θα πάρει κάποια χρόνια για να βγάλω έστω κι αυτά. Απλά δεν έχει σημασία αυτή τη στιγμή. Ούτως ή άλλως θα κληθώ σε 2 χρόνια και κάτι να αποφασίσω αν θα γυρίσω στην Ελλάδα και αν θα κρατήσω τη δουλειά μου (που μάλλον θα το κάνω, έστω και προσωρινά). Καλύτερα να έχω κάτι στα χέρια μου, παρά τίποτα. Εξάλλου, τόσο international που είναι ο άντρας μου, ούτε ξέρω πού θα βρισκόμαστε σε λίγα χρόνια (εάν δεν βελτιωθεί λίγο η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα), οπότε καλό είναι να υπάρχει μια δουλειά που να μπορεί να αποδίδει μέσω ίντερνετ. 

Aoratimelani, αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα κι εγώ και γι αυτό κρίνω ότι τώρα είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να ασχοληθώ: έχω άδεια, είναι απίθανο να εργαστώ full-time εδώ που είμαι (αν είναι να τα παίρνω για να δίνω σε nanny να μου μεγαλώνει τα παιδιά...), και-εάν και εφόσον καταφέρω να πάρω κάποια στιγμή έστω και λίγες μεταφραστικές δουλειές-θα μπορώ να μεταφράζω από όπου κι αν βρίσκομαι. Η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση θα μου άρεσε κι εμένα, όνειρο μου φαίνεται αυτό που κάνεις... 

Bernardina, αυτό το ρητό με ακολουθεί παντού (και δυστυχώς μου έχει κάνει και κακό σε μία περίπτωση....). Επίσης, είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως τα φαντάζομαι, αλλά τι να κάνω; Να περνάνε τα χρόνια και τελικά να μην κάνω τίποτα δεν το θέλω...Δεν θέλω να κοιτάξω από μακριά κάποια στιγμή και να πω "φτου, δεν το έκανα τελικά ποτέ αυτό που τόσο ήθελα". Γιατί περνάνε και γρήγορα τα χρόνια... Απλά κάποια στιγμή συνειδητοποιείς ότι δεν έχεις άλλο χρόνο για να κάνεις αυτά που θέλεις...btw, γέλασα πολύ με το μήνυμά σου


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...]
> Τρίτον, κι εγώ λάτρευα τη μετάφραση από μικρή (από 11 χρονών), κι εγώ ασχολήθηκα πρώτα με άλλα πράγματα και τη μετάφραση την έπιασα συστηματικά μετά τα 30 μου. Είχα πάντα όνειρο να μεταφράσω λογοτεχνία και τελικά τα κατάφερα, και μάλιστα βιβλία πολύ αγαπημένα μου. Έφαγα και πολλές ήττες κι ακόμη τρώω, αλλά ποτέ μου δεν το μετάνιωσα και δεν πιστεύω να το μετανιώσω, ό,τι και να γίνει.
> 
> Φαίνεσαι μάλλον αποφασισμένη, οπότε σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη!



*+ 1 χ 10[SUP]ν[/SUP] !* (! χ 10[SUP]ν[/SUP]), όπου ν —> ∞

Προειδοποίηση: ακολουθεί προσωπική μαρτυρία και βαρετή προσωπική ιστορία (και ολίγη γενειαδοευλογία). 

Πρώτη φορά άλλαξα κατεύθυνση στα 25 μου - από τη χημεία που σπούδασα, και επειδή δεν έβρισκα αποδοτική εργασία - στον υπολογιστικό προγραμματισμό, και επειδή με γοήτευσε ο τομέας αυτός, όπως παντού και πάντα η επίλυση προβλημάτων, και επειδή τότε υπήρχαν καλούτσικες δουλειές στον χώρο. Μετά τα δύο χρόνια της στρατιωτικής θητείας, διαπίστωσα πως ο μοναχικός προγραμματιστής είχε γίνει στο μεταξύ είδος προς εξαφάνιση, μετοίκησα κιόλας από την Αθήνα στην επαρχία, οπότε από τα 30 μου έγινα στην αρχή διαχειριστής δικτύου και σιγά-σιγά πρότζεκτ μάνατζερ σε τοπική εταιρεία, όπου εκτός από τα δικτυοδιαχειριστικά, τα σκέτα αλλά πιο δύσκολα διαχειριστικά και τα μεταφραστικά μου καθήκοντα, έμαθα πάρα πολλά καθώς ασχολήθηκα με θέματα τοπικής ανάπτυξης, ήπιων μορφών τουρισμού κ.ά.π. (ό,τι περνούσε απ' το χέρι και από τα χέρια μου), μέχρι και τη γραφιστική, τη διαφήμιση και και... και - παρότι εντελώς αναθλήτιστος - με την οργάνωση αγώνων περιπέτειας. 

Στα 38 μου, ακριβώς στην ηλικία που λες, την ημέρα που γεννήθηκε το πρώτο μου παιδί και παρά την απειλητική αβεβαιότητα του πρεκάριου σε μια περίοδο που οι ανάγκες εκ των πραγμάτων αυξήθηκαν, τα βρόντηξα όλα (για λόγους που δεν είχαν σχέση τόσο με τη φύση της δουλειάς ούτε όμως και με το θέμα του νήματος) και στράφηκα σε μια άλλη μου αγάπη, την εκπαίδευση, παιδιών αρχικά και στη συνέχεια ενηλίκων· στην τελευταία ειδικεύτηκα και εξακολουθώ να ασχολούμαι περιστασιακά μέχρι σήμερα (ή μάλλον χθες :-\, που ολοκληρώθηκε το πιο πρόσφατο σεμινάριο όπου δίδασκα με καταρτιζόμενους από 22 έως 58 ετών, με 100% επιτυχία στις σχετικές εξετάσεις την οποία γιορτάσαμε όλοι μαζί μετά οίνου και μεζέδων· η μεγαλύτερη ανταμοιβή και χαρά του δάσκαλου, η επιτυχία των μαθητών του και η αναγνώριση του κόπου του). 
Παράλληλα, στα 38 επίσης, αξιώθηκα επιτέλους να στραφώ σε μια άλλη μεγάλη αγάπη μου (παιδιόθεν, όπως λέει η Μελάνη), τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση και στη συνέχεια με τον υποτιτλισμό (με μπόλικη τύχη, με την πολύτιμη συνδρομή φίλων και χάρη στη συγκυρία της διάδοσης της τηλεργασίας λόγω διαδικτύου και παγκοσμιοποίησης· χωρίς αυτά, οι ευκαιρίες απασχόλησης στην ελληνική επαρχία σχεδόν μηδενίζονται, τουλάχιστον σε τέτοιες ασχολίες), μια δουλειά που αυτή τη στιγμή τρέφει τα δυο μου παιδιά και ικανοποιεί τις έτσι κι αλλιώς ολιγαρκείς οικονομικές ανάγκες μου, αλλά και τις έτσι κι αλλιώς πληθωρικές απαιτήσεις μου για μάθηση και αγαλλίαση από τις καθημερινές ασχολίες μου. Χωρίς τυπικές σπουδές ή περγαμηνές στη μετάφραση, αυτοδίδακτος (επί μια ζωή όμως) και - όταν το ανακάλυψα - παρακολουθώντας με αφοσίωση και το μεγάλο σχολείο της Λεξιλογίας, μόνο με ακλόνητη θέληση και ασύχαστο μεράκι.

Και δεν θα διστάσω, αν οι περιστάσεις και οι προσωπικές μου απαιτήσεις από την εργασία μου το επιβάλουν, να στραφώ και αλλού εφόσον βρεθεί ευκαιρία (ή τη δημιουργήσω), όσων χρονών και να είμαι τότε (όπως πιστεύω τώρα, τουλάχιστον). Σειρά έχει ο έρωτάς μου, η μουσική, αλλά έχω κι άλλους άσους στο μανίκι και κανείς δεν ξέρει τι άλλο θα ξεπροβάλει από το μαγικό καπέλο της ζωής. Πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται.

"Just do it!", Nike says. ;) Αν θα νικήσεις ή θα χάσεις, λίγο πολύ από σένα εξαρτάται. Κάν' το! που λέει και η Αόρατη Μελάνη παραπάνω, και με τη νίκη, σου εύχομαι. 

Στο κάτω-κάτω, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο (εκτός από τον θάνατο, μακριαπομάς - και τους φόρους, coming soon to an IRS near you). Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, καλύτερα να στερνομετανιώσεις για κάτι που έκανες - επειδή σε απογοήτευσε ή δεν ήταν όσο αποδοτικό θα ήθελες -, παρά να σε τρώει το σαράκι για κάτι που, ενώ μπορούσες, δεν το έκανες.

Μια που πιάσαμε τα τσιτάτα, ορίστε κι ένα που μ' αρέσει, και γιατί πιστεύω ότι ισχύει και επειδή με συμφέρει:

"Don't feel guilty if you don't know what you want to do with your life. The most interesting people I know didn't know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives. Some of the most interesting 40-year-olds I know still don't."

Και καλώς μας βρήκες! :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2013)

Tα είπαν λίγο πολύ οι προλαλήσαντες, να πω μόνο πως έχω δουλέψει σε τόσο ετερόκλητες δουλειές που μερικές τις έχω ξεχάσει κιόλας και πάλι καλά που τις θυμούνται άλλοι για μένα. Εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο προσπαθώ να μετακινηθώ πάλι, κι αυτή η μετακίνηση θα έλεγα ότι είναι η μόνη προμελετημένη και σχεδιασμένη επαγγελματική επιλογή μου. Οι προηγούμενες ήταν ή τυχαίες ή αναμενόμενη φυσική εξέλιξη. Δεν πάει τόσο καλά όσο θα ήθελα (φωνή από το υπερπέραν: εμ βέβαια, σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης...), αλλά δεν πάει και άσχημα. Μόλις πρόσφατα κατάφερα να κάνω μια μικρή μετακίνηση προς την κατεύθυνση που με ενδιαφέρει. Αλλά όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να αλλάξω γνώμη, δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι θέλω να κάνω όταν μεγαλώσω


----------



## panadeli (Jan 31, 2013)

Τόνια γεια σου. Η προσωπική σου ιστορία έχει κάποιες ομοιότητες με τη δική μου. Είμαστε συνομήλικοι (τον Αύγουστο κλείνω κι εγώ τα 39 -πες μου μόνο ότι δεν τα κλείνεις στις 12! ), είμαστε κι οι δυο διορισμένοι στην εκπαίδευση (βιολόγος εγώ), και εκδηλώσαμε και οι δύο ένα όψιμο ενδιαφέρον για τη μετάφραση. Εγώ δεν είχα από μικρός κάποιο ιδιαίτερο τέτοιο ψώνιο, αν εξαιρέσεις το γεγονός ότι είχα την τάση να διορθώνω φωναχτά τα λάθη στους υποτίτλους των ταινιών. Εντέλει, ωστόσο, μπήκα στον χώρο πριν από έξι χρόνια, λόγω της επιθυμίας μου να μεταφράσω ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο. Έκτοτε έχω ψιλοπαραμείνει ενεργός, με ομολογουμένως χαμηλή παραγωγικότητα (γύρω στο ένα βιβλίο ανά έτος) αλλά και μπόλικες παράλληλες δραστηριότητες. Γι' αυτό ακριβώς και σου γράφω. Νομίζω ότι μπορείς κάλλιστα να συνδυάσεις τη δουλειά σου στην εκπαίδευση με μια παράλληλη ενασχόληση με τη μετάφραση. Επίσης, πιστεύω ότι αδίκως σε προβληματίζει το θέμα της ηλικίας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε ό,τι αποφασίσεις.


----------



## Tonia (Jan 31, 2013)

Daeman, καθόλου βαρετή η ιστορία σου, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Στον κύκλο μου περιβάλλομαι από εκπαιδευτικούς, μηχανικούς και προγραμματιστές, οι οποίοι πήραν το πτυχίο τους, έκαναν τα μεταπτυχιακά τους και παρέμειναν μέχρι σήμερα σε έναν τομέα. Εγώ είμαι το outsider (για όλους, οικογένεια και φίλους) που καμία εργασία δεν με ενθουσίασε τόσο ώστε να θέλω να την συνεχίσω και που δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι θέλω (δεν με επικρίνουν πάντως-καλά, οι γονείς μου λίγο-). Οπότε μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ να μαθαίνω ιστορίες σαν τη δική σου. 

SBE, η ζωή σου μου φαίνεται αρκετά περιπετειώδης και ενδιαφέρουσα! Και μου αρέσει που ψάχνεσαι συνέχεια. Κι εγώ ψάχνομαι, αλλά δυστυχώς με έχουν επηρεάσει πάρα πολύ οι γονείς μου, οι οποίοι είναι κάπως πιο συντηρητικοί (μόνο σε ό,τι αφορά τον επαγγελματικό τομέα) και δεν ήθελα να τους στενοχωρήσω. Οπότε πολλές από τις επιλογές μου καθορίστηκαν με αυτόν τον τρόπο. 

Panadeli, όχι, είμαι 31 Αυγούστου! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το θάρρος που μου δίνεις! Μα πώς έγινε και έχω πέσει σε τρία άτομα που κάνουν λογοτεχνική μετάφραση; Νόμιζα ότι πρόκειται για ένα πολύ περιορισμένο κύκλωμα... Πάντως, και ένα βιβλίο ανά έτος να μετέφραζα, θα ήμουν πανευτυχής (όπως το βλέπω τώρα).


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2013)

A, οι γονείς...
Οι Έλληνες της γενιάς τους είναι ανταγωνιστικοί μέσω των παιδιών τους και δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία να σου θυμίσουν ότι αν το παιδί σου δεν κάνει το Χ ή το Υ φταις εσύ που δεν ήσουν καλός γονιός. Όπου Χ και Υ οτιδήποτε ακολουθεί τα κοινώς αποδεκτά πρότυπα κοινωνικής επιτυχίας στην Ελλάδα. 
Κλασσικό παράδειγμα, πέρσι σε ένα γάμο, ακούω σε μια στιγμή κάποιον να λέει στη μητέρα μου "εσύ μην επαναπαύεσαι, δεν τελείωσαν οι υποχρεώσεις σου, έχεις ανύπαντρη κόρη" :scared:

Όσο για το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι: κι εγώ περιβάλλομαι από κόσμο που κάνει τη δουλειά που σπούδασε και μόνο, από την ημέρα που ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει. Όπως επίσης περιβάλλομαι από ζευγάρια που γνωρίστηκαν στο πανεπιστήμιο, έκαναν οικογένεια και είναι μαζί από τότε. Για τους πιο πολλούς ανθρώπους έτσι είναι η ζωή, με όσο λιγότερες αναταράξεις γίνεται. Άλλωστε είναι ήδη πολλά όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω μας και όσο πιο σταθερή είναι η οικογενειακή και επαγγελματική ζωή τόσο πιο εύκολη μοιάζει η αντιμετώπιση των άλλων προβλημάτων. Σίγουρα για τις γενιές που ζήσανε πολέμους, φτώχιες κλπ αυτά είναι αξιοζήλευτα πράγματα. Κι από την άλλοι είναι οι ανήσυχοι. Αν ήμασταν όλοι το ίδιο δεν θα είχε ενδιαφέρον η ζωή. 

Τέλος, πέρσι ήμουνα σε μια εκδήλωση επαγγελματική, με μπλα μπλα και πάνελ κλπ και μας έλεγαν οι ομιλητές ότι θέλουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη δουλειά (από αυτές που με ενδιαφέρουν), κόσμο με περιέργεια, με δίψα για το καινούργιο κλπ. Οπότε σηκώνω το χέρι μου και ρωτάω "και πώς το διαπιστώνετε αυτό χωρίς να ξέρετε προσωπικά κάθε υποψήφιο;" και μου λέει ο ομιλητής: αλλαγές κατεύθυνσης στο βιογραφικό, γιατί όποιος έχει περιέργεια προσπαθεί να δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. 
Εκεί έκανε κλικ το ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ντρέπομαι για το βιογραφικό μου. Για πολλούς εργοδότες είμαι μάλλον ακατάστατη στο μυαλό, αλλά γιατί να θέλω να δουλέψω γι'αυτούς;


----------



## panadeli (Jan 31, 2013)

Άρα είσαι πιτσιρίκα! 
Εγώ πάντως δεν μεταφράζω λογοτεχνία, αλλά εκλαϊκευμένη επιστήμη. Όχι ότι κι αυτή δεν έχει τη λογοτεχνική της χροιά, αλλά δύσκολα θα αναλάμβανα κατεξοχήν λογοτεχνικό κείμενο.
Λοιπόν, τη θέληση την έχεις, τον χρόνο τον έχεις, άρα το μόνο που σου μένει είναι να διαλέξεις ένα βιβλίο και έναν εκδοτικό οίκο. Εντάξει, το ξέρω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντοτε τόσο απλά, πάντως εγώ αυτό ακριβώς έκανα.


----------



## Tonia (Jan 31, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους τους συμμετέχοντες για τις πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις! Νοιώθω πολύ καλά. Θα ήθελα και άλλα μέλη να μας πούνε την άποψή τους ή την εμπειρία τους στο θέμα! 

Νοιώθω ότι η μετάφραση είναι από τις εργασίες για τις οποίες η ωριμότητα του μυαλού και η εμπειρία είναι πολύ σημαντικές (ό,τι με συμφέρει λέω) και περίμενα να βρω κι άλλους μεταφραστές που ξεκίνησαν αργούτσικα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2013)

Τόνια, δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα ξεκινήσεις σταδιοδρομία μεταφράστριας στα 38 ή όχι (μην το πολυσκέφτεσαι, πάντως, just do it!) αλλά εναλλακτικά μπορείς να σκεφτείς σταδιοδρομία συντονίστριας/εμψυχώτριας/κινητοποιήτριας! 

Και όχι, εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω λέγοντας ότι ξεκίνησα να μεταφράζω μεγάλος, αλλά κοιτάζω τώρα τις πρωτόλειες μεταφράσεις μου (πριν ακόμη αρχίσω τις σπουδές μου ως μηχανικός --από τις σειρές των μηχανικών που κατά 50% ετεροαπασχολούνταν...) και χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο που δεν ξέρω τώρα όσα ήξερα το (μακρινό) τότε. Σε βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό; :)


----------



## Tonia (Jan 31, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όχι, εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω λέγοντας ότι ξεκίνησα να μεταφράζω μεγάλος, αλλά κοιτάζω τώρα τις πρωτόλειες μεταφράσεις μου (πριν ακόμη αρχίσω τις σπουδές μου ως μηχανικός --από τις σειρές των μηχανικών που κατά 50% ετεροαπασχολούνταν...) και χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο που δεν ξέρω τώρα όσα ήξερα το (μακρινό) τότε. Σε βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό; :)



Αυτό το έχω νοιώσει κι εγώ με τη διδασκαλία των Αγγλικών, όταν ακόμα σπούδαζα και έκανα μαθήματα, κι έτσι μου έρχεται να επιστρέψω τα λεφτά που πήρα τότε! Καταλαβαίνω πάντως ακριβώς τι εννοείς. Αυτός είναι κι ένας λόγος που θέλω να εκπαιδευτώ σωστά στη μετάφραση και μετά να βγω στην αγορά εργασίας. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσα να τα καταφέρω πολύ καλά με απλά κείμενα/άρθρα ακόμα και τώρα, αλλά θα μου έπαιρνε πολύ χρόνο. Αυτό που θυμάμαι περισσότερο από ό,τι έχω μεταφράσει (εκτός από το excitement που ένοιωθα όταν ξεκινούσα να μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο... έφτιαχνα καφέ, είχα από δίπλα τσιγαράκι αλλά αν το φόρουμ είναι αντικαπνιστικό μην το διαδώσεις, έφτιαχνα γενικώς ατμόσφαιρα) είναι το γεγονός πως συχνά χρειαζόταν να ψάξω στο λεξικό τις πιο απλές λέξεις! Αυτό υποθέτω ότι με την εμπειρία κάπως βελτιώνεται. Άσε που έχω κομπλάρει εδώ μέσα.... εκεί που έλεγα ότι γράφω γενικώς πολύ σωστά, συνειδητοποιώ ότι, σε σχέση με εσάς, δεν ξέρω να χρησιμοποιώ ούτε τη στίξη εντελώς σωστά. Άραγε να κυκλοφορεί ακόμα εκείνη η γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη; Σοβαρά, πρέπει να διαβάσω κάτι ανάλογο από την αρχή.

Αυτό που με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ (για να απαντήσω στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα) είναι το πολύ καλό κλίμα που υπάρχει εδώ μέσα και η διάθεση για βοήθεια/συμβουλές. Μου αρέσει πολύ, νοιώθω ότι υπάρχει κάτι πέρα από την προσωπική ικανοποίηση που δίνει το γεγονός ότι βοηθάς κάποιον. Υπάρχει συναδελφικότητα. Είναι όμορφο αυτό.

Λοιπόν; Κανένας άλλος που άρχισε στα 38; Και στα 35 μας κάνει! Και στα 40, και στα 45, κανένα πρόβλημα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 31, 2013)

Εγώ ξεκίνησα στα 31, έχοντας υπάρξει (με αυτή τη σειρά) δημόσιος υπάλληλος (συμβασιούχος), ιδιαιτεράς αγγλικών, πλύντης ποτηριών, φροντιστηριάς αγγλικών, ορκωτός ελεγκτής, τραπεζικός, τραπεζικός. Σας κάνω;

Σοβαρά πάντως, ένα ατού που έχει ο εισερχόμενος αργά στο επάγγελμα αυτό (επειδή έκανε διάφορες άλλες δουλειές) είναι ότι έχει κάνει ήδη κύκλο γνωριμιών, που μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει με διάφορους τρόπους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Σοβαρά πάντως, ένα ατού που έχει ο εισερχόμενος αργά στο επάγγελμα αυτό (επειδή έκανε διάφορες άλλες δουλειές) είναι ότι έχει κάνει ήδη κύκλο γνωριμιών, που μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει με διάφορους τρόπους.


Και γνώσεων και ειδικεύσεων, βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------



## Tonia (Feb 3, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Εγώ ξεκίνησα στα 31, έχοντας υπάρξει (με αυτή τη σειρά) δημόσιος υπάλληλος (συμβασιούχος), ιδιαιτεράς αγγλικών, πλύντης ποτηριών, φροντιστηριάς αγγλικών, ορκωτός ελεγκτής, τραπεζικός, τραπεζικός. Σας κάνω;
> 
> Σοβαρά πάντως, ένα ατού που έχει ο εισερχόμενος αργά στο επάγγελμα αυτό (επειδή έκανε διάφορες άλλες δουλειές) είναι ότι έχει κάνει ήδη κύκλο γνωριμιών, που μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει με διάφορους τρόπους.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που κατέθεσες τη γνώμη σου! Δυστυχώς με εμένα δεν ισχύει αυτό, γιατί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της θυελλώδους καριέρας μου το πέρασα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, κι εκεί είναι όλες μου οι γνωριμίες. Ακόμα κι αν επιστρέψω στην Ελλάδα, είναι απίθανο να ζήσω στη Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε.....

Πάντως και το 31 μας κάνει νομίζω.... Έκανες στροφή στην καριέρα σου, αυτό είναι που με ενδιαφέρει εμένα. Κι εγώ η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω κάνει πολλές αλλαγές: (χωρίς να αναφέρω τη διανομή διαφημιστικών εντύπων, τις διάφορες δουλειές του ποδαριού που έκανα ως φοιτήτρια, τη θητεία μου στη Γραμματεία μεγάλης τσιμεντοβιομηχανίας για δύο μήνες καθώς και τη θητεία μου σε τράπεζα στα 19 για λίγους μήνες): Ξεκίνησα με ιδιαίτερα Αγγλικών, μεταφράσεις (κυρίως για φοιτητές), συνέχισα σε φροντιστήριο Αγγλικών (αυτά πριν πάρω το πτυχίο μου), ΙΕΚ και φροντιστήριο Αγγλικών συγχρόνως (παράλληλα με το μεταπτυχιακό), τράπεζα για 7 χρόνια και μετά διορισμός στο Δημόσιο, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου εργάστηκα και δύο χρόνια σε ΙΕΚ ως διοικητικό προσωπικό. Αν μη τι άλλο, αποκόμισα εμπειρίες...


----------



## VickyN (Feb 4, 2013)

Εγώ ξανάλλαξα καριέρα στα 45, πριν από 2 χρόνια.
Ήμουν full-time μεταφράστρια μέχρι τα 31 μου, μετά full-time μεταφράστρια συν full-time έμπορος μέχρι τα 33 μου (άντεξα 2 χρόνια χωρίς ύπνο), full-time έμπορος μέχρι τα 45 μου, και τώρα ξανά μεταφράστρια.
Δηλαδή γύρισα σ' αυτό που αγαπώ περισσότερο και ξέρω να κάνω καλύτερα.

Ίσως η περίπτωσή μου δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς που έχεις κατά νου. Πάντως, επιστρέφοντας έπρεπε να χτίσω την καριέρα μου από το μηδέν, και μάλιστα σ' έναν χώρο που στο μεταξύ είχε αλλάξει πάρα πολύ από εκείνα που ήξερα εγώ. Από το '11 που ξανάρχισα δεν έχω σταματήσει να παρακολουθώ σεμινάρια και μαθήματα, κι έχω ακόμα πάρα πολλά να μάθω.

Η απόσταση μέχρι τη Θεσσαλονίκη δε θα με φόβιζε καθόλου. Αν έχεις τις αρχικές επαφές, όλα τα διαδικαστικά μπορούν να γίνουν μέσω διαδικτύου.

Καλή επιτυχία.
Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, η Λεξιλογία σού δίνει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2013)

Θα πρόσθετα επίσης ότι στη βράση κολλαει το σίδερο, εμπρός, τις ασκήσεις που έβαλε ο Εάριος τώρα. Όχι αφού κανονίσεις να παρακολουθήσεις μαθήματα, δηλαδή στις καλένδες. ΤΩΡΑ!


----------



## Tonia (Feb 4, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ βρε κορίτσια! (Εσένα, Σοφία, θα σε προσλάβω για εμψυχώτρια). 

VickyN, νομίζω ότι η περίπτωσή σου μοιάζει αρκετά με τη δική μου, ακριβώς επειδή μιλάμε για μια τεράστια αλλαγή (μετά από 12 χρόνια!!!). Η μεγάλη μας διαφορά είναι πως εσύ ήξερες ότι μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή τη δουλειά (ότι έχεις τις ικανότητες), ενώ εγώ δεν το ξέρω αυτό, υποθέτω όμως ότι θα το μάθω σύντομα! Πάντως, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μοιράστηκες την εμπειρία σου μαζί μου (μερικές από τις εμπειρίες που μου μεταφέρετε είναι μία επιβεβαίωση ότι δεν είμαι και τόσο στον κόσμο μου, έχει κι αυτό την αξία του!)

Ξεκινάω πάντως. Δεν το πιστεύω, αλλά ξεκινάω!


----------

